

"Instant" instant search - jfeldstein
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=creative+things+to+build&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
Check it out!<p>It searches for what you're looking for, before you even knew that's what you wanted.
======
PedroCandeias
I know what the author means when he describes the flaws on the various
readers. Been there too.

Nowadays I just follow my news sources on twitter (if they have accounts) or
bookmark their RSS feeds on Firefox.

This is probably not very practical if you follow a lot of blogs. I try to
curate my sources as much as possible, so it works for me.

~~~
jfeldstein
oh, I was just feeling snarky when everyone built their responses.. Nothing
critical of the few people who went through with building what are actually
some pretty nifty widgets.

